# my Trax @ Silverstone 2009 pics



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

well... after i got pulled by the cops for driving like 'a bat out of hell' and getting done for my tints, thankfully they let me carry onto the show and ... what a great day 

i realised looking through my pics that i didnt take that many and tose i did take were mostly of the new Focus RS LOL! 

enjoy!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622178102577/


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

nice pics -- keep them coming


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Great shots :thumb: I see my fellow club stand focus st owners club focusstoc.com, Chris's black ST with the bonnet vents is very nice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice pics Sarah 

I thought you'd get one of the Pigeon in there lol!

Nice to meet you again.

Russ.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

byngmeister said:


> Great shots :thumb: I see my fellow club stand focus st owners club focusstoc.com, Chris's black ST with the bonnet vents is very nice


yeah as a fellow stealther i loved that stealth beast lol 

i must say i was very impressed with the array of cars on the stand - very nice! didnt see many owners around the stand at the time i visited as would have said hello 

quite fancy the new RS in white  havent seen a black one yet but would love to see that



RussZS said:


> Nice pics Sarah
> 
> I thought you'd get one of the Pigeon in there lol!
> 
> ...


yeah great to meet you again Russ 

hope you had a good day - lol yeah had to get one of Lora's pigeon fest lol


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice pics hun, the show was far too big, I didnt even get round 3/4 of it before i was shattered lol, though I did see one detailing world car, it was on a stand near mine.

Does anyone recognise


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pics :thumb:


----------

